# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Εκεί που με παίρνει ο ύπνος, πετάγομαι !

## man1987

Καλησπέρα σε όλους !

ένα περίεργο πράγμα - και τρομακτικό - ξεκίνησε πριν 3-4 μέρες.
Εκεί που έχω ξαπλώσει και με παίρνει ο ύπνος, πετάγομαι. Πως είναι δηλαδή, όταν βλέπεις σε κάποιο όνειρο, ότι πέφτεις στο κενό και τραντάζεται όλο το σώμα σου και ξυπνάς.. Κάπως έτσι. Μόνο που εγώ, δε βλέπω κανένα όνειρο. Απλά μόλις πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος, τραντάζεται κάποιο σημείο του σώματος μου (Χέρι, πόδι, σώμα κλπ κλπ) και ανοίγω κατευθείαν τα μάτια τρομαγμένος.

Αυτό είχε ξεκινήσει πριν 3-4 μέρες μετά από μία έντονη μέρα στην παραλία, με beach soccer κλπ. και σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως, είναι από την υπερένταση. Αλλά δε νομίζω.
Το έπαθα και χθες, αλλά ήταν πιο έντονο και με άγχωνε όλο και πιο πολύ και έτσι κατέληξα να κοιμηθώ 9 το πρωί, από τη 1, που είχα ξαπλώσει. 

Έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία ? Μπορεί κάποιος από εσάς να ξέρει πάνω κάτω, που οφείλεται αυτό ? Μπορεί να φταίει το τσιγάρο ή ο καφές ? Το άγχος ? Δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά. Πάντως είναι κάτι μη ελεγχόμενο. Περίεργα παιχνίδια παίζει το μυαλό μερικές φορές και σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι.

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο λεγεται ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩΝ ΠΟΔΙΩΝ.
δες αυτο. Βιονευρολογικά > Παθήσεις > Ανήσυχα πόδια > Η δυστυχία των ανήσυχων ποδιών 


Η δυστυχία των ανήσυχων ποδιών


Τα ανήσυχα πόδια (restless legs) είναι μια σχετικά μοντέρνα διάγνωση. Δηλαδή, στη νευρολογία έχει γίνει «δημοφιλής» τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια. Συνέδρια και νέοι τρόποι θεραπείας απασχολούν τους νευρολόγους καθημερινά, σε ότι αφορά αυτή τη διάγνωση. Η αλήθεια είναι πως εδώ στη Βιονευρολογική συναντάμε αυτό το σύνδρομο (γιατί δεν πρόκειται για αυτοτελή ασθένεια) τακτικά. Μουδιάσματα και πόνοι και ανησυχία των άκρων, ακόμα και στην κατάκλιση, τυραννούν τους ασθενείς, που έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα για νύχτες. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, οι θεραπείες είναι εξατομικευμένες και πολύ δύσκολες για τον κάθε νευρολόγο.

ή πρεπει να πας σε εναν νευρολογο να αποκλεισθει κατι παθολογικο...ή απλα εχεις πολλη κουραση τον τελευταιο καιρο.εγω το παθαινω οταν κουραζομαι παρα πολυ κ οταν εχω αγχος.
εχεις αλλα προβληματα υγειας?πχ θυρεοειδη? παιρνεις καποιο αγχολυτικο?αντικαταθλιπτι ο?ολα γενικως με υγεια καλα?

----------


## man1987

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση !
Όχι δεν παίρνω τίποτα, ούτε έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας. 

Δε θα έλεγα ότι κουράζομαι και ιδιαίτερα αυτό τον καιρό. Όσο για το άγχος, προσπαθώ να το ελέγχω. Να το κουμαντάρω. Σκέφτομαι απλά ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να με αγχώνει μέσα στο καλοκαίρι και ηρεμώ, πηγαίνοντας για μπάνιο και για κανα καφέ ή μπύρα με φίλους. Οπότε προτείνεις, αν συνεχιστεί, να πάω σε κάποιο νευρολόγο ?

----------


## stefamw

Μου τυχαινει πολυ συχνα, δεν ειναι κατι το ανησυχητικο, συνηθως οταν ειμαι πτωμα απο την κουραση τυχαινει.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι πηγαινε σε εναν νευρολογο για καλο κ για κακο αν κ σιγουρα δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο.το παθαινει πολυς κοσμος.
το παθαινα παντως οταν ημουν πολυ κουρασμενη κ ακομα κ τωρα καποια βραδυα.
ομως σιγουρα αν το παθαινεις καθε μερα θα ελεγα πως ναι ειναι αιτια για να πας σε εναν νευρολογο ..
διαβασε γενικα για το συνδρομο ανησυχων ποδιων κ δες κ μονος σου ποιες θα ειναι οι κινησεις σου.

----------


## anxious4ever

Το σύνδρομο RLS εκδηλώνεται περίπου στο 20-57% των ατόμων με νεφρική ανεπάρκεια, που υποβάλλονται σε αιμοκάθαρση. Εμφανίζεται και όταν υπάρχουν χαμηλά αποθέματα σιδήρου στο αίμα ή έλλειψη σε φολικό οξύ. Επίσης έχει συσχετιστεί με άλλες νευρολογικές παθήσεις, όπως η νόσος του Πάρκινσον. Κάποιες φορές υπάρχει σε άτομα που πάσχουν από ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα ή υποθυρεοειδισμού. Μπορεί, επίσης, να προκληθεί από ορισμένα αντικαταθλιπτικά, ενώ έχει καταγραφεί και σε άτομα με κιρσούς στα πόδια. Άλλα φάρμακα που μπορούν να έχουν παρενέργειες στο σύνδρομο των ανήσυχων κάτω άκρων είναι οι αναστολείς της επαναπρόσληψης της σεροτονίνης, και οι βήτα αναστολείς.

Η καφεΐνη μπορεί επίσης να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στο σύνδρομο των ανήσυχων ποδιών.

----------


## anxious4ever

μηπως πινεις πολυ καφε??

----------


## nthanda

Αυτό που περιγράφεις μου ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν το φαινόμενο που ονομάζεται στα αγγλικά "hypnic jerk" (μπορείς να το βάλεις σε μηχανή αναζήτησης για να μάθεις περισσότερα). Αν διαβάσεις το αντίστοιχο άρθρο στη wikipedia δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό, μάλλον εξελικτικό κατάλοιπο είναι και πολύ συνηθισμένο. Η έντονη δραστηριότητα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, η καφεϊνη και το στρες εννοείται πως επιδεινώνουν τα πράγματα. Δεν είναι κάτι σημαντικό πάντως, μόλις ξεκουραστείς πιθανότατα θα εξαφανιστεί!

----------


## Isol

Δεν ειμαι τοσο ψαγμενος οσο τα υπολοιπα παιδια,αλλα με την σειρα μου και εγω θα ......Λοιπον,δεν ξερω αν εισαι αγωτικος,αλλα αν εισαι πρεπει ν αποβαλλεις το απο πανω σου!!,Πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι πριν κοιμηθω,μα μωλις με παρει ο υπνος,τσουπ μετα απο λιγο ονειρο με αυτο που σκεφτομουν!!!Επισης,για να το ξεπερασω εκανα ενα χαμομηλι και διαβαζα ενα βιβλιο πριν κοιμηθω...Τωραα μπορω να πωειμαι κομπλε.....

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Θα το δοκιμασω σημερα. Το βιβλιο το εχω. Το χαμομηλι θα το φτιαξω!:)

----------


## man1987

Καλημέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας !

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πίνω πολλούς καφέδες. Παλιότερα μπορεί να έπινα και 3-4. Τώρα πίνω μόνο έναν, το πρωί. 
Χθες που πήγα πάλι στην παραλία και έκατσα μέχρι αργά το βράδυ και μπορώ να πω ότι κουράστηκα αρκετά, το βράδυ κοιμήθηκα σαν πουλάκι. Φταίει, βέβαια, ότι είχα κοιμηθεί μόνο 3 ώρες. Και δεν είχα πιει και καφέ.

Όσο για το άγχος, έχω άγχος. Δηλαδή είχα κάποια κολλήματα από το άγχος, απλά όπως είπα το περιορίζω όσο μπορώ. Δε σκέφτομαι πολλά. Και μπορώ να πω ότι βοηθάνε πολύ οι χυμοί και τα φρούτα σε αυτό. Αυτή την εντύπωση έχω, αφού από τότε που άρχισα να τρώω φανατικά πολλά φρούτα και κυρίως πορτοκάλια, νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα γενικά. Τέλος πάντων, θα κάνω και εξετάσεις αίματος για καλό και για κακό, γιατί η έλλειψη σιδήρου μπορεί, όντως, να παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο.

----------

